# Hello, I'm an INTP Female



## miheui

I've taken the Myers-Briggs personality test about seven times now and I have landed at INTP every time. I'm pretty atypical of a INTP. I'm a informatics programmer and I sit in front of the computer at home all day long by myself. It's very nice.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings miheui and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum miheui. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## miheui

I'm wondering how many other INTP females there are out there. Or any INTP females willing to admit to being an INTP female.


----------



## TreeBob

miheui said:


> I'm wondering how many other INTP females there are out there. Or any INTP females willing to admit to being an INTP female.


nope not on this forum, welcome anyway


----------



## Marino

Welcome. We have a few INTP females here already and we are always looking for more. :happy:

Don't listen to TreeBob, he's an undead.


----------



## SummoningDark

Always nice to see an INTP join, Welcome! :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly

Hello there :laughing:
And welcome


----------



## Trope

What makes you so atypical for an INTP?


----------



## Ćerulean

Hello, I'm an INFJ Male.


----------



## miheui

Trope said:


> What makes you so atypical for an INTP?


The comprehensive portrait of INTP describes me perfectly. My mother has always said if my head wasn't attached, I'd forget it, I am so lost in thought. I realize that psychologists say that personality isn't fully developed until the age of 17 and therefore you can't assess a personality disorder, but I believe that I've always been an INTP. What's worse is that my daughter is one too.

Despite that I do most of my work in psychology informatics, I haven't done any personality tests until the Myers-Briggs, so the fact that I fit into one of sixteen profiles is very amusing to me. I haven't met anyone else like me, so I guess it's true that INTPs are very rare. I kind of wonder why there are less women than men (as a general assumption from observations so far), so maybe it's also true that personality is also environmentally based as well.


----------



## miheui

Trope said:


> What makes you so atypical for an INTP?


Actually, I misspoke. I meant "typical" not "atypical." Thanks for pointing that out for me!


----------



## Trope

miheui said:


> The comprehensive portrait of INTP describes me perfectly. My mother has always said if my head wasn't attached, I'd forget it, I am so lost in thought. I realize that psychologists say that personality isn't fully developed until the age of 17 and therefore you can't assess a personality disorder, but I believe that I've always been an INTP. What's worse is that my daughter is one too.
> 
> Despite that I do most of my work in psychology informatics, I haven't done any personality tests until the Myers-Briggs, so the fact that I fit into one of sixteen profiles is very amusing to me. I haven't met anyone else like me, so I guess it's true that INTPs are very rare. I kind of wonder why there are less women than men (as a general assumption from observations so far), so maybe it's also true that personality is also environmentally based as well.


The T/F axis is gender biased for whatever reason, Ns are outnumbered by Ss, and Is by Es. All in all though, the least common type amongst women is INTJ.

As for being an INTP with an INTP daughter, that sounds kind of awesome to me. Feed the curiosity and watch her grow! :shocked:

(kind of like a chia pet)


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Eylrid

A haiku for you:

Welcome Miheui
Personality Cafe
Is a place you should like


----------



## vanWinchester

Welcome
...​


----------



## Praesul

I should come up with a neat welcome message like Eylrid. Like...Maybe I could end all my welcome to the forum posts with italics. _Like this_


----------



## LPtheBeastly

welcome


----------



## sooner

Welcome!!!! I love you INTP's, you are one of the few types that don't bother me one bit. :laughing:


----------



## knght990

Booyaa to chia pet

Salutations

I'm Mr Sue, how do you do?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*W*elcome​*t*o​*P*ersonalityCafe


----------



## pianopraze

miheui said:


> I'm a informatics programmer


welcome

kitty for you


----------



## Selene

miheui said:


> I realize that psychologists say that personality isn't fully developed until the age of 17 and therefore you can't assess a personality disorder, but I believe that I've always been an INTP. What's worse is that my daughter is one too.


Personality disorder? Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Willis? :laughing: INTP females are super awesome. I even dated one once. Our dates consisted of listening to Evgeny Kissin recordings and doing geometry proofs together.


----------



## slowriot

miheui said:


> The comprehensive portrait of INTP describes me perfectly. My mother has always said if my head wasn't attached, I'd forget it, I am so lost in thought. I realize that psychologists say that personality isn't fully developed until the age of 17 and therefore you can't assess a personality disorder, but I believe that I've always been an INTP. What's worse is that my daughter is one too.
> 
> Despite that I do most of my work in psychology informatics, I haven't done any personality tests until the Myers-Briggs, so the fact that I fit into one of sixteen profiles is very amusing to me. I haven't met anyone else like me, so I guess it's true that INTPs are very rare. I kind of wonder why there are less women than men (as a general assumption from observations so far), so maybe it's also true that personality is also environmentally based as well.


Interesting how one can be somewhat described, right?

hello and welcome


----------



## Samuel1881

Hello, I am an entj.


----------



## Femme

Greetings. INTP female, here. 
Do you know what your enneagram type is?



Trope said:


> The T/F axis is gender biased for whatever reason, Ns are outnumbered by Ss, and Is by Es. All in all though, the least common type amongst women is INTJ.


 
Actually, based on the most recent study, the population is equally divided between I/E. Fifty-fifty.


----------



## jochris

Welcome, fellow INTP female! roud:

As much as I love being an INTP, I don't think I'd prefer to have an INTP daughter. Knowing myself, I'm not the warmest or most caring child. I do love my family, I'm just not great at being very loving or sympathetic. On the plus side, I am very responsible when it comes to youthful pleasures such as alcohol and drugs, so there's not much to worry about in that respect!


----------



## Trope

intpfemme said:


> Actually, based on the most recent study, the population is equally divided between I/E. Fifty-fifty.


I've heard different citations, including some that say it's 50/50, so I won't argue the point.


----------



## miheui

intpfemme said:


> Greetings. INTP female, here.
> Do you know what your enneagram type is?


Well, I haven't taken one before you asked, so I went and took one. It says I'm a Type 5 (The Thinker). Go figure, huh?


----------



## miheui

As far as my daughter is concerned, it's wonderful as well as frustrating that she is an INTP. It can be very annoying when I tell her to do xyz and she gives me a counterargument that would make a lawyer jealous. And she irritates everyone around her, when she corrects them on very minor points (in which she is correct). I seem to be the only person who can "control" her, probably because I am just an older version of her and can counter anything she counters.

It is kind of amusing to see why other people get irritated at me, though.


----------



## starri

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## blackandindie

Welcome to the greatest forum on the internet. I hope to meet an INTP female one day, I almost dated an ENTP. She's awesome.


----------



## Starfruitme

To the original post: I'm also an INTP female, but I am not the traditional Ti Ne. My listing is: Ti, Fi, Fe, then Ne. I have a lot in common with INFPs because of it, so I headed over here to meet some. I don't know any in RL. I'm new as of... NOW... but I'll get around to an into later.


----------



## roxtehproxy

Hello, I'm a super alien robot.


----------



## Hocking

Hey, me too. It's pretty rad, imo.


----------



## In a Quandary

You don't get many female INTPs, generally. Welcome to the minority! :crazy:


----------

